# SASR trooper cleared of war crimes



## CQB (Sep 16, 2017)

After two years the AFP has closed the investigation and referred it back to the ADF. More in the side bar at "What the f*** are you doing?"  

SAS soldier cleared of war crimes after cutting the hands off dead enemies


----------



## Teufel (Sep 16, 2017)

Gurkha who beheaded Taliban soldier in Afghanistan battle cleared to return to duty | Daily Mail Online

We had a Gurkha behead an insurgent for identification because he couldn't figure out how to BAT/HIIDE him.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2017)

A good solving of the problem. Bearing in mind that if a kukri is unsheathed, it has to draw blood.


----------

